# GTROC Visits NISMO Festival 2007



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*Saturday at NISMO Festival 2007*










Hope the weather holds out.


















7000 Miles from home, and friends are easy to spot (Thrust).







































































































































We even managed to be part of the action ! :bowdown1: :smokin: :bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

You lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, LUCKY lucky, lucky man.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Trev said:


> You lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, LUCKY lucky, lucky man.


*Ditto *


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i'm there also...in my dreams ;-)

nice pics


----------



## cherry boy (Dec 16, 2005)

What sort of engine is in that blue calsonic skyline??? Beats Me!


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

cherry boy said:


> What sort of engine is in that blue calsonic skyline??? Beats Me!


Also on that Calsonic, what's the pole sticking out of the headlamp?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Vips said:


> Also on that Calsonic, what's the pole sticking out of the headlamp?


If im not mistaken that is the air supply line for the airjack system...i think.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

You are lucky guy to be there seeing that festival!!!
Thx for sharing your photos but , we want moore!!! :flame:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thre will be a full write up in the January edition of _Sky Lines_.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Im in Japan,yes,but could not make it to Fuji,as we did go out of the airport at half past 12,arrived in the hotel 30min befor 

Hope to see some good action in Tsukuba on thursday:wavey: 

Alex


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

I spotted them!










For more pics, please feel free to visit GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Scott & Jason - Good you meet you guys today.

Sounds like you had a great time yesterday too !


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

great pics


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just got back after 7 hours on the motorway. Got flashed frontally doing something between 130 and 140 kph on an empty bit of motorway... trying to get the daughter back as she's got work first thing Monday morning, possibility of 12 points off my license and 120,000 yen fine, a little bird told me. 100kph speed limit, and only flashes if you are doing over 120 kph, is the rumour.

Didn't spoil our day though. This year the weather held and it was positively warm for most of the day, when it wasn't threatening to turn cold. A great atmosphere this year, I thought, and the filthy foreigner contingent were able to stop and chat here and there at leisure. Great meeting everyone, Robert, Mikele, Dino, Miguel, Dave at famille, Nick et famille, Adam, Scott, Jason, Paul, Andy and Em, Aki and Ai. :thumbsup:

(The car had been cleverly hidden away all day and the talk was of where it could be and whether it would really appear?) At the very end the voice on the loudspeaker said, I wonder if the GT500 GTR will come out? Suddenly there was a blast of noise and then a massive roar and it sounded like an army was on the move. The crowds fell silent, I bagged a spot half-way up the stairs where I had one chance of a clear shot. The slow deliberate revving noise grew louder and louder and suddenly there in the evening backlight it was shooting forward evilly along the pitlane for a blast round the circuit. I took a quick breath lined it up perfectly and pushed the shutter. Silence. I must have pushed the on/off button. Then I bumped into Scott who was cursing his camera... the car seemed to have some supernatural power over everything. It had the track to itself and ten thousand eyes followed it reverently round... (Miguel had already jumped on his bike and hightailed it back to Tokyo... yes/no??????????? hahahahaha) :chuckle:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Scott, Jason, Piers & musume, Dan, and Richard (BB) - good to finally meet you guys today. Sorry I had to high tail it back relatively early, had lots of fun though.

See you guys all at next year's Nismo Festival, if not sooner!

Aki

PS - Sounds like the GT500 GTR was much more exciting than the street GTR run...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I got the shots that count by the way, but would you believe that I used up all the space on my SDRam when the GT500 GTR passed me on it's first lap.

Deleting blurred shots like mad between laps, I do have one or two in focus but at distance of the car in action.

After legging it back to where Scott and Thrust where observing, I blagged Scotts SDRam as his battery had given out in both cameras. What followed was surreal.......

Down the stairs, up to security, through the gate directly into the pitlane after flashing my pit pass (Thanks Nissan GB) and over onto the starting grid where I shot 200, 10 Mega Pixel, full frame, close up, photographs of every concievable NISMO racecar in under ten minutes.

I'll pop some shots up just shortly guys.....


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow looks like you guys are having a great time, fair play 

Now get down to writing it up...chop, chop


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see more pictures.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Thrust said:


> Just got back after 7 hours on the motorway. Got flashed frontally doing something between 130 and 140 kph on an empty bit of motorway... trying to get the daughter back as she's got work first thing Monday morning, possibility of 12 points off my license and 120,000 yen fine, a little bird told me. 100kph speed limit, and only flashes if you are doing over 120 kph, is the rumour.
> 
> Didn't spoil our day though. This year the weather held and it was positively warm for most of the day, when it wasn't threatening to turn cold. A great atmosphere this year, I thought, and the filthy foreigner contingent were able to stop and chat here and there at leisure. Great meeting everyone, Robert, Mikele, Dino, Miguel, Dave at famille, Nick et famille, Adam, Scott, Jason, Paul, Andy and Em, Aki and Ai. :thumbsup:
> 
> (The car had been cleverly hidden away all day and the talk was of where it could be and whether it would really appear?) At the very end the voice on the loudspeaker said, I wonder if the GT500 GTR will come out? Suddenly there was a blast of noise and then a massive roar and it sounded like an army was on the move. The crowds fell silent, I bagged a spot half-way up the stairs where I had one chance of a clear shot. The slow deliberate revving noise grew louder and louder and suddenly there in the evening backlight it was shooting forward evilly along the pitlane for a blast round the circuit. I took a quick breath lined it up perfectly and pushed the shutter. Silence. I must have pushed the on/off button. Then I bumped into Scott who was cursing his camera... the car seemed to have some supernatural power over everything. It had the track to itself and ten thousand eyes followed it reverently round... (Miguel had already jumped on his bike and hightailed it back to Tokyo... yes/no??????????? hahahahaha) :chuckle:



Sorry to hear you got flashed. This page might be useful, and also for the converstation we had about the IDP:

Japanese traffic violations - E-Ibaraki Report

Sounds like I missed the best part of the day  Still, there'll be other times.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to see so many people there, and meet a few new faces too (Jason O and Scott! - Got pics, including those with you guys together with the Xnavi girls. If you want any, just PM me your e-mail addresses and I'll forward 'em ) Sorry your trip was so short. :sadwavey: Come back again soon!  

Thrust, you might get away with it... Wait a few weeks and see if they chase you up... They don't always. And fit that folding plate mount, so if it does happen again it won't be a problem! 

I left shortly after the R35 GT-R 500 GT car had lapped a few times (Glad you guys warned me about the traffic!   )

Got pics to post, but I don't want to hyjack this thread, so I'll start another:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87615-nismo-festival-2nd-dec-picture-thread.html#post798104


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah great day. big thanks to andy, emily and dino. without those guys I wouldn't have 1: gotten there on time, 2: gotten decent acces and 3: been able to carry my GT500 magnesium TE37 back home. Thanks guys. Arigato gozaimashita 

Lovely to meet and catch up with lots of the other JP guys. See you all again soon.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

now this is interesting


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Great pics guys, glad you're having a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

rasonline said:


> now this is interesting


What sorcery/witchcraft be going on ere??


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

It's V6 witchcraft!!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats blasphemy on a 34! hehe.. must be some VR38 R&D.. ah well, so long RB and so long straight 6.. it was a pleasure while it lasted.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The new GT-R race car actually has a V8!!   

The RB still is a pleaseure, and always will be!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Amen to that! Long live the RB!:clap:


----------

